# Boxer update - Last posted Feb 2015



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi,

Finally got the Boxer stick finished,


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

That is just crazy good - I like it.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Now that's some nice work I like it.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice work as usual joint of topper to shank is excellent


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Outstanding, paintwork is beautiful!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Very realistic!

Rodney


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Cracking work Gloops. Outstanding! N.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Gloops. Great carving and paint.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow, Gloops! You did a terrific job both carving and painting the boxer.


----------

